# Wichtiges Problem bei Adobe Audition 1.5!



## Stef_91 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal

ich habe ein richtiges Problem mit meiner Aufnahme.

ist sein gestern, und zwar kann ich beim Equalizer die letzten 3, 4 Höhen nicht mehr umstellen die sind nicht mehr akiv, wenn ich dann umschalte zwischen den verschiedenen anzahln der frequenzen sieht man die wieder aber ich kann nix umstellen.

so schaut das aus:






Die Quali is deswegen auch dermasen mies.

Weiß einer was ich tun kann

Danke schonmal

Stef

SRY das es schon enn thread vonb mri gibt ich weiß auch nicht wie das kam der hat so gehängt also sry


----------



## PC Heini (4. Januar 2008)

Probier mal Adobe Audition 1.5 nochmals zu installieren. Vlt hats ne Datei rausgehauen.


----------



## Stef_91 (4. Januar 2008)

hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht=(


----------



## PC Heini (4. Januar 2008)

Und wie siehts mit dem Soundkartentreiber aus? Da Du mit einem Fremdprogramm darauf zugreifst, kann es sich auch um eine Inkompatibilität handeln. Was anderes käme mir sonst nicht in den Sinn, und ich müsste selbst davor stzen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Januar 2008)

... ohne bisher mit Audition gearbeitet zu haben: Kann es sein, dass Du (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nur mit einer Samplingfrequenz von 25 KHz und darunter arbeitest? 

Das kann u.U. auch in den Soundkartentreibern bzw. -Einstellungen eingestellt worden sein, wie mein Vorposter angemerkt hat.

Gruß
.


----------



## Stef_91 (5. Januar 2008)

@PC Heini: ALso als Treiber habe ich diesen ASIO ich habe auch nicht eine besonders gute soundkarte, aber das komische is bis vor 2 tagen hat es ja noch funktioniert

@Tobias Menzel:muss ich mal nachschaun, ich kenn mich da noch nicht so gut aus.

danke schonmal für eure antworten=)

mfg
stef


----------



## bokay (5. Januar 2008)

Kannst du mit anderen eq´s in diesem Frequenzbereich (über 12,5kHz) etwas ändern? 
Wie schauts mit der Ausgangssumme aus? Schleif mal einen analizer ein um zu kucken ob dein Frequenzbereich (in der Summe) auch nur bis 12,5kHz geht. Wobei du das eigentlich sofort hören solltest....

Viel Glück.

Ps.: Schon beim Adobe support nachgefragt?


----------

